# Any Bowhunters?



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi. Me and my buddies hunt rabits and stuff with recurves any body else do that? WE use judo tips any other kinds we should try?


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

A buddy of mine and I decoy black birds and shoot um with judos


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I like to hunt rabbits with my recurve. I have used judos and some of those rubber blunt tips too, those don't work as well unless you can catch them in the head. I bet when you hit those black birds with those judos the feathers fly.


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

yah its pretty sweet it cuts the heads off sometimes


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

i shot a squirrel today with a judo with my compound and it did a complete pass through.it was a 10 yard shot


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

yeah i have shot around 5 rabbits with judos and my compound...how do u decoy black birds?


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

What are judo tips?


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

iv been thinkin about using my compound bow for rabbits,it sounds like alot of fun.


----------

